# [ 2011 ] Revlon flex shampoo discontinued?



## Joyce (Dec 16, 2011)

Have been looking for this normally priced shampoo at $2 or so and see it on line now for $30 or more. Does anyone know why? Has it been deemed dangerous?  Don't get it!!


----------



## HatTrick (Dec 16, 2011)

It's discontinued, so what's left is selling for $$.

It's a little less on a few eBay listings, such as:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Revlon-Flex...062?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6b13b21e


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 16, 2011)

Much the way my Clairol Herbal Essence Shampoo - Original (the emerald green bottle) went. Have seen it for $80 a bottle. The new Herbal Essence shampoos just don't match it.



The Vermont  Country Store carries a simlar brand to the Herbal Essence, close, but not quite there. http://www.vermontcountrystore.com/store/jump/Health_&_Beauty/Hair_Care/10070

I'll look for you around these parts. Ocean State Job Lot often sells off the last remnants of many items.

Also, when I'm in the Caribbean, I love to go the local drug stores. I'm always sure to find something retro/nostalgic/vintage there (and buy it).


----------



## Joyce (Dec 16, 2011)

Wish i had known. I would have stocked up. Haven't found anything comparable yet. I'll keep looking and maybe I will get lucky.


----------



## rhonda (Dec 16, 2011)

Joyce,

Don't forget to check with the customer service centers for Walmart, K-Mart, etc.  ask if they can look up inventory from across the country for a pallet sitting somewhere.  I bought "all remaining stock" of L'Oreal Ultra Rich shampoo many years back from K-Mart when it was discontinued.  Assuming shelf-life isn't an issue, I should have shampoo until I'm 70.  

At the time, I was hyper allergic to everything I'd tried on the market and the Ultra Rich product was the only thing I could handle.  These days, either the products or my sensitivities have mellowed.  Phew!

Good luck with your search!


----------



## Chrisky (Nov 3, 2016)

Hello Joyce.  Have you thought of contacting them directly?  Maybe they can give you a more definitive answer.
http://www.revlon.com/contact


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 3, 2016)

This thread from 2011 was brought out of mothballs by a spammer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrisky (Nov 4, 2016)

Oops, what was I thinking.  Sorry.


----------

